# Traeger meat tastes like ham?



## ra1nman967 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey guys, I am new to the forums and new to smoking.  I have a Traeger tex elite that I have been using over the summer.  It's my first experience with anything other than a gas grill.  So far I've enjoyed the tenderness of the meats we've cooked.  I've experimented with our favorite (tri tip), beef burgers and I've also smoked several pork tenderloins.  

My question seems odd, but I've experienced it enough times that I don't think I am crazy.  I've noticed that on a couple occasions I've ended up with meat that has the texture and taste of ham.  One particular instance may have been my fault cuz I tried to make a teriyaki style tri tip which was soaked in a teriyaki/pineapple juice marinade for a night before I smoked it.  But then last night I grilled burgers and a couple tasted sort of like ham.  

I've been using alder, mesquite, hickory and the new Traeger gourmet pellets (not all at once - just one flavor in the hopper at a time).  Could it be the type of pellets I'm using or is smoking for too long causing the ham texture/taste?

Thanks!


----------



## krex1010 (Sep 26, 2015)

Not sure how you made burgers taste like ham, but then again they are called hamburgers.....back to your question, I have noticed in the past if I season meat to far in advance, especially if the rub is salt and sugar heavy, the meat will start to cure and you will get that hammy quality to it. Which is why I don't apply rub too far in advance anymore, butts you can go several hours ahead because they are so thick, but thinner cuts like ribs definitely start to cure and end up hammy.


----------



## ra1nman967 (Sep 26, 2015)

Perhaps I misspoke when I said hamburgers tasted like ham.  I got a hint of that taste but it wasn't like the tri tip that turned out hammy.  I think you're right about the curing process because the one time I really noticed it was an overnight curing process. thanks for the feedback and I had to laugh because I knew typing that my hamburgers tasted like ham would sound kinda strange!


----------

